# Buffy



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a couple of pictures of Buffy.



















First photo---my friend Justine, Prince, myself, and Buffy after an upland preserve hunt.

Second photo---Buffy working a Continental shoot. She had 55 retrieves that day.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

She looks a lot like my Tayla at that age. Cute girl.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Tayla's Mom said:


> She looks a lot like my Tayla at that age. Cute girl.


Thank you. When I first got her, she had a prominent white mark on her head and I was disappointed but I knew that I had gotten her to hunt. The white disappeared but by the time it did I didn't care.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for some LONG OVERDUE photos of Buffy!! Great photos, looks like she had a blast.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! Buffy has been on about half a dozen upland hunts. She outdid herself on this one. We hunted our dogs one at a time. I got her to work within range and stay there and every minute she was out of the car she was working. She loves it and as you know from working Tito, our goldens are naturals at this.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Adorable! Continental shoot sounds like dog heaven.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

boomers_dawn said:


> Adorable! Continental shoot sounds like dog heaven.


Thanks! Continental shoots are dog heaven. I get at least 30 flyers per shoot, I have a training opportunity, and the owner of the preserve gives us a handlers' shoot.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I just love how proud she looks in the second picture! Good Job Buffy!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, Claudia. She does look proud. If you ever get a chance to work Rose at this kind of shoot she will also act the same way. She will have tons of fun. I hope you can give it a try.


----------

